# Help with neighborhood problem



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a problem of sorts in my neighborhood that I'd like to ask the board's opinion/help with. This doesn't happen often, but I'm sort of at a loss of what to do.

As everyone knows, the task of registering sex offenders falls to the local PD, as if we don't have enough to do. Within that scope, I usually register them or walk another officer through the process to make sure it gets done correctly with fingerprints and photographs.

Recently, my heart fell through my ass when a sex offender gave his address one street over from mine, and across from a day care. This street also has a high number of kids walking both to and from school because there is a grade school about 1/3 mile from where this maggot lives. There is also a park right around the corner as well.

*My* kids walk to and from school as well, right past this jerk off's apartment. I am assuming he rents an apartment within a house, because a year ago this same house produced a heroin overdose (although not this guy).

I don't live in a shitty neighborhood, quite the opposite, in fact my house has nearly tripled in assessed value since I bought it in 1995. I like my neighbors for the most part, except one jerk off kid down the street pinged a rock off my truck, and I extracted restitution from him with no issues.

We're not talking about some jerk off artist either, this guy has 22 counts of rape of a child and other sick shit. My wife is freaking out, she already called the owner of the daycare (who was already aware of this guy) and she won't let my kids walk home from school. To avoid any future appearances of special treatment, I didn't tell my wife anything about this guy, I had her call the Detective Sergeant in my department to get the information that way.

What would you do if you were in my position? I'm not talking about what you'd *like* to do, as I'm sure we are both on the same wavelength on that score.

I thought about going to the Assessor's office and finding out who owns that house. Since it's public record, both the owner of the house and the fact that there is a level 3 sex offender living there, that would be enough to let the neighbors know. And if enough neighbors know, perhaps the owner of the house would appreciate knowing how many neighbors know, and fielding calls from them.

Other than that, I'm at a loss. Any constructive comments are welcome, maybe I'm overlooking something here. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

How about local zoning laws.

Is it a legal rental unit ?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im a bit confused JL...isnt it illegal for him to reside within a certain distance of a school or daycare.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm assuming he's a Level 3; are they allowed to live in proximity of a day care center? I'd also check to see if he's on probation or parole, and see what the terms and conditions are. I can't imagine living near a day care center would be allowed.

If all else fails, 5 gallons of unleaded and a match....ha ha!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> How about local zoning laws.
> 
> Is it a legal rental unit ?


I will check with the Building Inspector's Office same day I check with the Assessor's Office.



7costanza said:


> Im a bit confused JL...isnt it illegal for him to reside within a certain distance of a school or daycare.


I honestly don't know, and if the Det. Sgt. (who oversees the SOR process and double checks everything) didn't call him out on it, then I feel like I'm S.O.L on that one.



Delta784 said:


> If all else fails, 5 gallons of unleaded and a match....ha ha!!!


I forsee someone in the neighborhood doing that (present company excluded of course!) Won't break my heart Delta!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

JL...pm me his name and location..I will personally drive their and distribute flyers to every neighbor in the area...theres nothing illegal or immoral about that.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the Det. Sgt. Unless there is something in his probation or parole regarding where he can or can't live and other restrictions about stay away from children, he can live there. She did look up his info. and of course there isn't anything in there about not living near a daycare or school.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Well..that doesnt change the fact that a " concerned citizen " like myself cant hand out flyers to every single neighbor in that area. That would atleast make it uncomfortable for him and he might move.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

About a year ago, a POS parolee named Douglas Simmons (child murderer) from CT had the bright idea he was going to relocate to Derry, NH.
The residents took to the streets with torches and pitchforks and I think it took about 3 weeks before Frankenstein was back home in The Constitution State.

Make his fucking life MISERABLE Johnny.
Get your neighbors together (AND THROUGH ALL LEGAL MEANS) put the fear of God into that puke.
Make walking to get the mail like swallowing glass.
Address the bastard by name, ask your co-workers to make an extra 2 or 3 or 20 passes by the house during their shift, whatever it takes. Good luck.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

You could try tacking one of those flyers to his FOREHEAD.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I would strategically place these around the neighborhood.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I would strategically place these around the neighborhood.


I prefer these;


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

mtc said:


> In our city, the school department sends flyers home with the kids, photo, name, address and offence of the SO when they register. All cities and towns should do that.
> 
> What exactly was his offence? Too young a girlfriend? Date rape? Pedophelia?


22 cts. of indecent A&B on child under 14 (determined to be a 5 year old)
2 cts. of posing a child in state of nudity or sexual conduct


----------



## wallymc8 (Mar 3, 2007)

thats absolutely pathetic that he isnt required to live away from children!! Someone dropped the ball on that one. There are guys in my town that have done far less than that and they have strict requirements.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

wallymc8 said:


> thats absolutely pathetic that he isnt required to live away from children!! Someone dropped the ball on that one.


You're preaching to the choir on that one, someone did drop the ball, they're called a judge and probation officer.



mtc said:


> I'd reach out, we aren't privy to the exact terms of their probation or supervision, but if they are being supervised, that person should know where he's living.


Absotively mtc!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It is a matter of public information so put up his name.
I put them up on MassCops all of the time.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Unless you can get him on a probatioon/parole violation I think youre SOL. I remember a case in Ma not long ago that a level 3 had gotten hired by a McDonalds and when they fired him he sued, turned out I think that Ma has 'protection' laws for these turds so they can have a 'fresh start' with unsuspecting victims.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

7costanza said:


> I would strategically place these around the neighborhood.


7, I like the thought but those are illegal to use in Ma. I think people concerned should talk to the local kids in the neighborhood. You know how nasty and teritorial a group of 15 and 16yo can be.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> It is a matter of public information so put up his name.
> I put them up on MassCops all of the time.


I agree!! Share his name with the group!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Me and Mrs. Law went out with the kids tonight for dinner. Upon returning home, the lady that runs the daycare had left a message that she hinted was good news regarding the sex offender. Meaning, I hope he was run out of town on a fuckin rail.

I don't want to post this dude's name,face and address, because as we all know, the lib-douche press poke around here and I don't need a new pain in my ass. If ya'll are curious, if you PM me and I know you're LEO and an established member here, I will respond. If I never saw your name before and I don't know who you are, sorry.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I hope he was run out of town on a fuckin rail.


I work quick JL.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

> Meaning, I hope he was run out of town on a fuckin rail


God I hope so JL.
Maybe it's even better then that and he was found shot in the head. He deserves nothing less.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well Johnny I don't advertise what I do or where I work. But the fact that an ass that rapes 5 year olds is inherently a COWARD! I may approach him and inform him that you will be assisting him in his rehabilitation. You will be watching him because he is SOOO close and if he slips up again you will then assist him in getting help in Bridgewater with a new lengthy jail sentence!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

_"22 cts. of indecent A&B on child under 14 (determined to be a 5 year old)
2 cts. of posing a child in state of nudity or sexual conduct"_

What a POS this guy is. There is absolutely _no use_ for people like that in society. Hopefully enough people get on this guys case by either contacting his probation officer/courts/ or even sending some kind of a petition around the neighborhood. Then hopefully this waste of space feels the pressure and splits town.....Good luck to you JL


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Update to my OP. Today is my first day back to working patrol, after being in a weeklong class and taking a week off on vacation. I looked up this guy again, he is now registered in another part of the city, NOT near me anymore.

Further, the dumbass who allowed him to stay there did not realize his background, until he saw him as a level 3 in the paper. He in turn asked the building management to help get rid of him. They trespassed him in our presence and gave him 24 hours to pack his shit and get out. Long story short, he did, and kids in my neighborhood can walk to school without feeling like this goon is whacking off while they walk by.

Thanks all for your suggestions and PM's of support!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh EXCELLENT!!!! That's great news Johnny!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

AWesome news JL...too bad someone else has to worry now,these pos's shouldnt be wasting good O2


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> AWesome news JL...too bad someone else has to worry now,these pos's shouldnt be wasting good O2


I know, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd say post his flyers everywhere and anywhere. His front door, the local post office, grocery stores, convenience stores. As far as i'm concerned, he gave up his rights once he violated someone elses. I'm sure you have already gotten this advise.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I've already let a friend in that neighborhood know.


----------



## W1KAS (Jul 16, 2009)

... 22 counts?! Is that a typo? If not, WHY don't we have the death penalty in this state? Good lord. There is a point at which someone should simply be locked up forever or done away with.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

W1KAS said:


> ... 22 counts?! Is that a typo? If not, WHY don't we have the death penalty in this state? Good lord. There is a point at which someone should simply be locked up forever or done away with.


Not a typo friend, this state sucks wrinkled balls with dispensing justice.


----------

